# Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas #1



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

I just got this box yesterday and what a beautiful box it is!!! I do have a question; I have a 100+ stick smaller 4 drawer type humidor. I could make room but the box is so cool and they are in glass tubes. ?? I have never had cigars that are kept in glass tubes before. How long can they rest outside my humidor. I live in and area that's not know to be very humid so I don't want to ruin my new stash...any help is *greatly* appreciated!!


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't get the photos loaded off photobucket!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly, it completely depends on your ambient humidity. Bakersfield tends to be pretty dry, so I'd say, no more than six months. Those tubos aren't sealed that great and as long as it takes the cork to dry out, so will the cigars inside. You could hedge your bets indefinitely by simply tossing a Boveda pack into that humidor-quality box. I have several of those boxes and they are better than about any 20ct humidors I've come across.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great advise!! That's exactly what I will DO!! The box is so nice I would love to keep it out! Plus, my plans are to re-do our office and I want to get a nice 1000+ tower humidor that I can put some of my boxes in. I have a few really nice boxes of cigars I would love to keep them in their original box. There in my humidor now but I kept the box. I was also told by a B&M owner that cigars can transfer flavors when taken out of their boxes and placed in trays in a humidor. Any truth to that??


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a definite possibility but when kept in their tubes or cellophane the transfer of flavors will be kept to a minimum unless you are talking about infused cigars.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry.. no advice I just want to say what a beautiful box and presentation that is! Never had the cigar though. Congrats!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful box of cigars, but the OCD side of me wants to turn all those logos right side up!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great looking pick up. I'm with Don, throw a boveda in and you'll be good for a while


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> That is a definite possibility but when kept in their tubes or cellophane the transfer of flavors will be kept to a minimum unless you are talking about infused cigars.


I don't really care much for infused cigars so I don't have any in my collection. I do have some Padron 1964's that have no cello on them and their such a great tasting cigar!!

Many thanks to everyone for the advise and complements on the new box. I can't wait to try one of them out, I'm just waiting on an occasion.....well....it's hump day, so maybe I'll grab my cutter and torch one of those babies up right now!!

:eyebrows:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have way since finished my last one if that tells you anything.  Yum! and I did let the box set for a long time before I made it my mission to empty it


----------

